# Golden Eagle Beverages??



## odditysteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are 2 Golden Eagle Beverage botttles and a Dr.Pepper my buddy and i found this summer burried in a little dump. these are the best that came from there. Can anyone tell me the rough value of these and maybe some background about the golden eagle beverage co.?


----------



## odditysteve (Dec 28, 2010)

GE DP


----------



## TJSJHART (Dec 28, 2010)

I FOUND THERE USE TO BE AN GOLDEN EAGLE BEVERAGE COMP. IN ERIE .  PA. IN THE MID. 50'S .  BUT I DIDN'T  GOOGLE IT,,YOU MIGHT TRY THAT...GOOD LUCK.


----------



## odditysteve (Dec 28, 2010)

3


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 28, 2010)

how many ounces and is there a city for the dr pepper?


----------



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

Golden Eagles are a couple dollars up to $5 on a great day, maybe the same for the Pepper but I'm no expert...I think GEB was around from the 1920's-30's on up til the 60-70's


----------



## odditysteve (Dec 28, 2010)

I tried but couldnt find much at all.


----------



## odditysteve (Dec 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Brandons Bottles
> 
> how many ounces and is there a city for the dr pepper?


 


 The Dr.Pepper is 6 1/2 oz, the Golden Eagle is 7oz. They both say Erie, Pa.


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Dec 28, 2010)

The Dr.Pepper is circa 1955 and is worth $7.50 according to Kovel's 13th edition


----------

